# Baby Red Tegu Questions



## ztachick127 (May 18, 2011)

well i have had my baby red for almost a week and ive had some troubles coming in contact with him. 

i owned two b and w tegus a couple years ago but not this small, he is about 2 months old and i did not know about not coming in contact with him for a whole week until i did more research. i put one of my shirts in there. i have tried to pet him which he lets me do a little, he huffs when i get close. 
everyday now i have been trying to come in contact with him and have been taking him out to feed him and puting him in a plastic bin, when i just try to hold him open handed he either sits and relaxes where i can pet him all over,or he darts across my room and i have to try to catch him.

so my questions are.... 

1- should i just let him be for a week still even tho i came in contact? 
2- should i bother taking him out to feed him or feed him in the cage? 
3- i have tried to feed him different kinds of fruit,ground turkey, but hasnt eatin it, will this change later on? 

i was told on other forums that i can feed him in the cage as long as there not bugs,but that is all he his eating right now and that is inside the cage.


----------



## james.w (May 18, 2011)

I would leave him alone for a couple weeks, only going in the cage to spot clean, feed, and change water. What are you using for substrate?


----------



## ztachick127 (May 18, 2011)

alright thanks. repti bark


----------



## Jefroka (May 19, 2011)

Hopefully you've read up on him and supplying him with enough heat, lighting, etc...

Take it slowwwwwwwww with him. When they are small they are leery of anything big from above. You just need to put in the time and do whatever it takes for him to recognize you as a non threatening entity.

When you take him out bring him into a small room if you can, such as a bathroom or a study that doesn't have a million hiding places.

Taming takes time, sometimes lots of it, be patient and you will succeed.

Best of luck!


...Jefroka


----------



## ztachick127 (May 19, 2011)

Jefroka said:


> Hopefully you've read up on him and supplying him with enough heat, lighting, etc...
> 
> Take it slowwwwwwwww with him. When they are small they are leery of anything big from above. You just need to put in the time and do whatever it takes for him to recognize you as a non threatening entity.
> 
> ...




yes i have all the lighhting that i need and i mist through out the day
but like i was told before ill leave him for a week or two and just clean his cage and water.

ive just been sticking my hand in the cage on the ground by him for a little for him to smell me and alter next week ill try the bath tub i think

thanks for the help guys!


----------



## ztachick127 (May 26, 2011)

So my baby red has been sleeping alot now and wont come out of his hide to eat, its kinda colder then usual so should i take him out of his hide? Or what should i do cuz its been like two dsys since ive seen him


----------



## james.w (May 26, 2011)

I wouldn't take him out. Just make sure the temps in the cage are good. He could be starting hibernation if he is an import.


----------



## ztachick127 (May 26, 2011)

Hes not an import, so just let him chill and have good heat, will do!


----------



## james.w (May 26, 2011)

Where did you get him from? When was he hatched?


----------



## ztachick127 (May 28, 2011)

got him from a buddy that owns a reptile shop near me and he gets them from varnyard im pretty sure


----------



## james.w (May 28, 2011)

If he is a hatchling, he isn't from Bobby and is probably an import.


----------



## ztachick127 (Jun 12, 2011)

my buddy owns a reptile shop and he said he gets them from a guy who has had them in the us the longest so its probably from the same guy ur talking about, and i have known him for a long time so he isnt trying to pull something and lying


----------



## james.w (Jun 12, 2011)

You said he was 2 months old in May which means he hatched in March. I'm pretty sure U.S. born tegus hatch from June to October/November. I would almost guarantee you have an import.


----------

